# knobby mags



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

can someone help me out i am lookin for knobby mag for my 6500 abu can anyone give me some info. 

jaron


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Hatteras Jacks does them so does Bills Reels

you can buy the kit or have them do it ....

Probably gonna loose the clicker .......


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Give Bill Thomas in SC a call, 843-873-7930. He recently did a 5500 conversion for a tournament reel that turned out perfect, great turnaround time as well.

Ron


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

What kid of "info" are you seeking? 
A place that'll do it for you? A place to sell you a kit? 
Bill's Reel's does a really nice mag that will not cause the loss of the clicker, so does Hatteras Outfitter..


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

KConrad said:


> What kid of "info" are you seeking?
> A place that'll do it for you? A place to sell you a kit?
> Bill's Reel's does a really nice mag that will not cause the loss of the clicker, so does Hatteras Outfitter..


a place that will send me a kit


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*kits*

most places will do it for $15


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I hate you guys...  I was just about gonna give up on finding a 6500 mag elite, and y'all had to go and post Bills number... I fought the urge all last night and into this afternoon, till I finally wore down and called him... have 2 6500 mag elites coming, one is the CT, both with Carbon-Tex drags, the level wind is getting abec 7 bearings the CT is getting abec 5's... thanks Iceman... 

hey Ron if you run into Barry Weaver from "DreamWeaver" customs, and you have an Estuary blank you can spare send it along with him, I already sent him the specs I want it built at...  

yeah, my name is Dale and I'm a tackle Ho...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

My pleasure to help, I love helping people spend that hard earned money. I am currently out of the Estuary blank but I'm expecting a shipment next week, go ahead and have Barry give me a call. I'll be heading out tomorrow and fishing through Sunday. You will be glad you spent the money on those reels, sounds like two nice ones you have coming.

Ron


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Abu CS*

I was wondering if the abec7 bearings is a good idea ... you still have to make the idler cog move and the the worm gear has to turn on a cast ... 

When I did my Pro Rocket I did the idler cog upgrade that has a bearing and the dual levelwind bearings with a ceramic pawl .... tighter bearings on the spool isn't gonna help turn all the other stuff I'd think .... but that's my opinion ..... could very well be wrong ..... I thought it would be better to have everything else turn easier


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Iceman said:


> My pleasure to help, I love helping people spend that hard earned money. I am currently out of the Estuary blank but I'm expecting a shipment next week, go ahead and have Barry give me a call. I'll be heading out tomorrow and fishing through Sunday. You will be glad you spent the money on those reels, sounds like two nice ones you have coming.
> 
> Ron


Barry's down on the island now... I called him and let him know y'all were gonna be there and to look the whole bunch of y'all up if he got a chance... he's currently building me a Beach and after seeing an Estuary perform this past weekend, I need one of those also... 



> I was wondering if the abec7 bearings is a good idea ... you still have to make the idler cog move and the the worm gear has to turn on a cast ...
> 
> When I did my Pro Rocket I did the idler cog upgrade that has a bearing and the dual levelwind bearings with a ceramic pawl .... tighter bearings on the spool isn't gonna help turn all the other stuff I'd think .... but that's my opinion ..... could very well be wrong ..... I thought it would be better to have everything else turn easier


dunno, will call him back and see what he has to say on the matter... he don't have the reels in hand so if parts are needing to be ordered, I guess nows the time to git-er-done... again glad to have someone help me spend my kids inheritance...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

well for a measly $60 or so, it's a done deal... I'm gonna need to take casting lessons to be able to get the maximum outta these reels... 

ps... Iceman, I'm retired the only hard earned cash I spend is what I can steal...


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Rockfish1, you know I have a 6500CT chrome rocket and 2 Penn 525 mags. I'm much more comfortable throwing the "maged" reels. Should I consider getting mine magged? Anyone have an idea on cost? Anyone in PA do that kind of work? How about James Tackle in E'town? Philly Jack


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm getting mine done before he ships them out... there's Bill on SC and a fellow in Danville VA... Jimmy don't do adjustable mags that I know of, just statics...

sure won't hurt to get it "tuned" for max performance...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Philly Jack said:


> Should I consider getting mine magged? Anyone have an idea on cost?


a damn site less then we'd spend at the club on a good night...


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*The Club*

I'm glad you liked the club when you were here last. Next time I'll try to get you to join, gotta drag Barry with us next time. So anyhow, getting the reel "tuned" for the spring would be in the budget. The guy "we" trust is in SC, any idea how to gt a hold of him? DUH look for the phone # somewhere earlier in this post. Keep in touch-Philly
Lessons, i've broached the subject with Tommy Farmer and been in contack with HJ's about lessons. Maybe we can stir up some interest to make it a worthwhile "event". Jack


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I sent you an e-mail with Bills web site info...


----------



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

Philly Jack I live in Media PA and can get the 6500 done for you. I have a buddy that's an ABU guru and he has magged reels for me and others. He did a 6500CS level wind out static bar in and magg conversion for me its my field reel and throws like the wind can blow. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

there ya go Jack, a short drive on a Saturday, take momma along, stop for a nice dinner on the way back... get your reel hooked up, and maybe find a new fishin bud too...


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> there ya go Jack, a short drive on a Saturday, take momma along, stop for a nice dinner on the way back... get your reel hooked up, and maybe find a new fishin bud too...


Dale, better than that, my daughter and family live in the general area. Flame, look for PM. Philly Jack


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the hatteras outfitters mag kit is by my needs the best one. it is the only one after casting and casting that doesnt get loose or feel like its going to take a dump on ya. Im not sure if your looking for a fishing mag or a tourney type mag, but for a fishing mag the HO kit stays out of your way and is awesome. i dont like some of the others bc the damn knob is so large it gets in my way(which im sure is a good thing for tourney guys) but for me while im fishing is not. also some of the others i have seen make me either lose the clicker or the springs are too weak i feel like if i touch it it will move.

bills custom reels will not send you a kit, at least thats what they told me on the phone. im not sure if tres sells the kits without install either.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Center Style or Knobby ?*

NTKG, I wrote to Bill's and they will supply the parts but stongly reccomends that the work be done at his shop. The question now is center style or knobby? I'll be using this exclusively for fishing and plan on taking a casting lesson or two to learn how to do this properly. It's also being suggested the I get new bearings installed while the reel is being worked on. 

Anyone have any thoughts? Center style vs knobby? Bearings or no? 5 or 7's? Thanks for your help! Philly Jack


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*bearings*

get the 5's ... they hold oil better and even most of the Tourney casters use 5's ... if you want better try ceramic bearings .... nothing really wrong with the stock ones though .... do upgrade the drag washers though .... changing bearings is a simple job and you'll have to learn how to do it to keep them oiled ....


----------

